# call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckelt



## HEllboy (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo

ich habe ein Problem  es ruckelt alle  2 sekunden  und in exremen gefecht ohne ende im cod4 Multiplayer
habe einen  ping  von ca55 und fps 109





der PC ist gut belüftet

CPU:AMD X2 7750 X2 2,7Ghz /32C

Mainboard: G-SURF365 

RAM:G-SKILL 2 x 1 GB DDR2-800 PC2-6400 CL5 

Grafikkarte:GTX 260,896MB,ZOTAC FSP DDR3 448Bit /70C


Internet:8.171 kbit/s

kann  mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

da is die frage: sind das wirklich leistungsruckler, so dass du ne halbe sekunde stillstand hast, oder sind es MINImale ruckler, die DICH stören, weil du sehr gut spielst? es gibt ja das phönomen der "microruckler". 

spielst du evlt. per WLAN?


----------



## kelevra (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

Das wäre auch meine erste Frage: Spielst du per WLAN? Wenn ja hast du die Möglichkeit per Kabel zu testen?


----------



## HEllboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

ich spiele mit Kabel und auch  mit voller auflösung da habe ich 60 FPs

-wenn ich laufe bleibt das bild alle 1 bis 2 Sekunden stehen!
-ich bin kein pro aber spiel nicht schlecht
-spiele mit 3000dpi


----------



## 4yamann (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

Hast du diese "Lags" nur bei Cod4 oder auch bei anderen online Spielen? Evtl funkt ein Programm im Hintergrund dazwischen( antivirus)?


----------



## HEllboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

ich habe Panda internet Security ob on/off es ruckelt! 

Call of Duty, World at War ruckelt es auch!


----------



## DrSin (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

Was hast du für einen Ping?


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

stell mal vsync aus, vlt. "pegelt" sich die grafik bei dir dauernd zwischen 60 und 30 FPS um?


*edit* aber wenn es auch bei CoD5 is, dann isses eher ein leitungsproblem...


----------



## HEllboy (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

bei CoD 4 heißt  es  bild synchronisation  /OFF da habe ich dann 109Fps und es ruckelt immer noch!

jo sorry ich habe mich verlesen
meinen ping ist zwischen 57-71!


----------



## DrSin (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*



HEllboy schrieb:


> Ping (Datenübertragung)ist ein Computerprogramm, mit dem überprüft werden kann, ob ein bestimmter Host in einem IP-Netzwerk erreichbar ist und welche Zeit das Routing zu diesem hin und wieder zurück in Anspruch nimmt.



Ähm....  was willst du uns damit sagen? Dachte eigentlich an deinen Ping im Spiel.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

hast du diese ruckler auf jedem server ?


----------



## Nike334 (2. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*

aktuellster grafiktreiber?

mehr fällt mir dazu grade nicht wirklich ein... seltsam^^
vllt ist was in der config nicht ganz richtig

bei bedarf kann ich dir mal meine config_mp.cfg geben und du schaust ob es dann besser ist^^

mfg


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. August 2009)

wenns ruckelt muss n neuer pc her^^


----------



## Nike334 (3. August 2009)

bei 109 fps?
Hast du dir das hier überhaupt durchgelesen? 
Das liegt an was ganz andrem, der PC ist nicht zu schlecht...

mfg


----------



## kelevra (3. August 2009)

Eben, der PC ist mehr als ausreichend für CoD 4/5.

Evtl liegt es an den Netzwerkeinstellungen. Wurde da in letzter Zeit was ein/umgestellt? Hat ich an der Hardware was geändert? Treiberaktualisierung?
Dein Ping von 50-70, bezihet der sich auf ingame, oder allgemein auf deine Internetleitung? Schau evtl über einen Dienst wie SpeedTest.Net wie dein Ping generell ist.


----------



## HEllboy (4. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*



DrSin schrieb:


> Ähm....  was willst du uns damit sagen? Dachte eigentlich an deinen Ping im Spiel.



oh sorry ich habe mich verlesen


----------



## Demcy (4. August 2009)

Lass mich raten ....

Du hast Vista 64bit und spielst auf PunkBuster Servern ??? 
Wenn ja ... Dann ist das normal . Da musste nur den Punkbuster "updaten" Musst mal googeln  

Und in der Conig.cfg "Max_packets" auf 100 


Normalerweise sollte das Problem dann behoben sein


----------



## HEllboy (12. August 2009)

*AW: call of duty 4 multiplayer ruckellt*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hast du diese



ja es ruckler auf jedem server !!!


----------



## HEllboy (12. August 2009)

so ich habe meine gerka aktualist und "Max_packets"  ist auf  100 gestellt es ruckelt immer noch  !!!


----------



## DrSin (12. August 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Lass mich raten ....
> 
> Du hast Vista 64bit und spielst auf PunkBuster Servern ???
> Wenn ja ... Dann ist das normal . Da musste nur den Punkbuster "updaten" Musst mal googeln
> ...



Um genauzusein sollte es so aussehen

```
seta cl_maxpackets "100"
```

Aussderdem wäre noch empfehlenswert

```
seta com_maxfps "125"
```

Testweise kannst du noch mit

```
seta cg_drawLagometer "1"
```
Prüfen ob die Verbindung lagt, das wird dann rechts in nem kleinen Kasten grafisch dargestellt.


----------



## HEllboy (12. August 2009)

ok danke ik probier das mal aus !


----------



## HEllboy (13. August 2009)

Also sieht bis jetzt nicht schlecht aus!

nur noch am anfang ruckelt es noch!


----------



## HEllboy (20. August 2009)

super es ruckelt  nicht mehr  danke noch  mal an alle


----------



## platti18 (25. August 2009)

^^ einfach config_mp überarbeitung ist alles was man braucht  snaps 30 sollte du auch stellen falls dies noch nicht automatisch eingestellt ist


----------

